# Show us your targets!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Post up a pic of your gun, and the target you shot with it!!! Show us what you can do!*

Why?

If you are like me, I am NEVER satisfied with how I do at the range. Sometimes, I think I have an unrealistic view of how I SHOULD be shooting... Yes, I always want to do better. But, I think my wish of how I could shoot borders on the impossible.

Every once in a while, I see someone's target and go WOW. That's amazing. But usually, I see people with targets that are just so so.

I saw a thread on another forum, and it gave me the idea to start this thread (see here: Show me your targets. )

I think some of us may feel better if we see targets from others.... 

And, on that thread, people have $3k,$4k,$5k,$6k+ 1911s/2011s/other expensive guns... And yea, some of the pics make you say "wow." But many of them make me feel MUCH better about my shooting after I looked thru that thread.

Especially when I see how much they spent on the gun, and then what the target looks like 

What do you guy's think?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I posted these targets on another thread yesterday - but here is my post...

I wish I could do better - but when I see that thread on that 1911 Addicts forum, I think this isn't half bad...

17 rounds at 7 yards. Target is a 8.5x11" piece of paper. The 10 ring is 1.25" across.






















And, 1 shot at 15 yards... It was the very first shot at that range, so I took a pic before I shot anymore rounds


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I'm lucky to hit the target. lol


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Mix of 44Mag (S&W 629) and 45ACP (G30); 10 yards


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Do they all have to be handguns?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mercysdad said:


> Do they all have to be handguns?


Post up targets of other types of guns if ya want


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Shottys


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Earlier this year - this is from the FDE CX4:


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

GSG 16


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

TX22


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Walther WMP


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## armoredman (Oct 14, 2021)

Compared to most of these - I am pretty bad. Only pictures I have available right now are these. This was my divorce gun, an Uberti 1860 clone. Fired for the first time. 










Then I had it tuned by Jackrabbit over at Castboolits. 10 yards, two hand standing of course. The gun is way more accurate than I am!










It just looks so drop dead sexy on the line!


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

50 yards my Henry 22 mag iron sights


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Lots of talented shots here! Very impressive!


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

These next bunch of pics were shot all several distances, some at 100 yards, some at 50 yards and pistols usually at 10 yards


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)




----------



## KingGuns (May 11, 2018)

I don’t usually take pics of my targets, but I did a few months ago.

The first six rounds from my 3” Colt Python. And I’m NOT a wheelgun guy.












Said pistol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Shot with this (I love this gun - it is amazing how well it shoots)  :


----------



## Mercysdad (4 mo ago)




----------



## Freeportfreedom (3 mo ago)




----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)




----------

